# MP3 zerschneiden



## Receiver (6. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit damit begonnen alte Hörspielkassetten auf den PC zu überspielen, weil die Bandquali von mal zu mal schlechter wurde, und ich mir meine hörspiele eigentlich noch erhalten wollte. Um Platz zu sparen habe ich die Audiospuren (pro Hörspiel eine Datei) als MP3 gespeichert.

Nun habe ich mir einen MP3 Discman zugelegt, und wollte gerne mehrere Hörspiele auf einer CD brennen.  Um das ganze noch was kompfortabler zu machen hatte ich vor jedes Hörspiel in einen extra Ordner zu packen, und die MP3-Datei zu zerschneiden, damit ich auch zwischendurch problemlos mal auf "Stop" gehen kann, ohne danch wieder die ganze Datei von vorne hören zu müssen (Ich will also die Datei in Kapitel zerschneiden)

Habe auch schon mehrere Tools gefunden, die das können, allerdings würde ich das zerschneiden gerne automatisch machen lassen; also Datei importieren, "klick" und fertig ist die grosse Datei in 5 kleine einzel-files zerschnibbelt.

Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?

Mir steht Adobe Audition zur Verfügung...

Danke,
Christian


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

Das Schneiden der Mp3 Files ist sicher nich das Problem nur ist mir kein Programm bekannt welches dir deine Files automatisch in 5 Teile teilt.

Ich kenne das Programm zwar nicht was du da hast aber wo ich Adobe lese.....

Denke ich an die Protokollfunktion von Photoshop.....  gibt es dort etwas vergleichbares?

in Photoshop ist es möglich alle Aktionen und Veränderungen die mit einer Grafik passieren aufzuzeichnen. Und als einen Arbeitsvorgang zu speichern den man dann bei bedarf wiederholen kan per Klick.

Wenn dein Programm sowas hat wäre das ja eine Möglichkeit.

Viel erfolg!

MFG Frumpy


----------

